

Motivation = Decision before Action — ‘How do I Get in Shape?’–Excercise Hacks for Entrepreneurs - wumi
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/10/10/1-motivation-how-do-i-get-in-shape-excercise-for-entrepreneurs/

======
ALee
The number one motivator is if you pay for it. All studies point that if you
pay for a gym membership you're more likely to go or if you buy a bike, etc.
If it tallies monthly, then you'll be working out a lot.

~~~
cstejerean
Depends on how much you pay I guess. My gym membership was usually so cheap
that it never really affected me.

------
dusklight
First thing is: guys who post their own blogs are lame lame lame.

Second thing is: when you call it an exercise "hack" you already screwed up.
The whole thing about getting in shape is that there is no quick hack. There
is no short term solution. Getting in shape is not a hack. Getting in shape is
a permanent lifestyle change. Otherwise you might as well just get some lipo
and some buttcheek implants.

For those who care: you should get in shape, if you are an entrepreneur, for
no other reason than because having a healthier body will also give you a
sharper mind, quicker mental response time, increased alertness, and just all
around better mood. Don't believe me? Just try this simple experiment: Go eat
a salad and then try to solve a sudoku puzzle. Now go eat a pizza and a
cheeseburger and then try to solve a sudoku puzzle.

No time? Check out this book called "High Intensity Training" by Mike Mentzer.
He recommends short (20 min) workouts once a week, and as your body and
nervous system becomes more trained and able to exert more of their maximal
output in a workout, you have to take longer and longer breaks (like 2 weeks
in between workouts) for your body to recover.

~~~
llimllib
> guys who post their own blogs are lame lame lame.

totally disagree. If you wrote something that may be interesting to an
audience, why not post it? Gaming the voting system is lame, but posting your
own stuff is no big deal.

Anyway, my book recommendation is always "Infinite Intensity" by the excellent
Ross Enamait: <http://www.rosstraining.com/infiniteintensity.html> . The
marketing is cheesy, and the writing's not that of a pulitzer prize winner,
but the attitude is right and the workouts are great. He gives the appropriate
research findings so that you can go read for yourself if you want.

------
gail
crossfit.com, great resource. They post a workout of the day, and their short
intense and it will get you into amazing shape.

